# New Member - Josh



## Jdabomb631 (May 9, 2010)

Good morning all and happy mother's day to those it applies to.  I'm new to these forums, although I've heard great things from my buddy M11 and plan on taking part here as I've heard it is a tighter community without all the 5 year olds.

As you've seen by the title, my name is Josh.  I currently go to University of Florida and I'm studying to be a tax attorney.  I grew up in Boca Raton, some of you may have heard of Palm Beach, in south Florida, Boca is part of PB.  When I was 17 I was 280 pounds sitting at 5 foot 8 inches.  Yea, I know I was an extremely unhealthy child.  i was stubborn and naive.  I expected to just get taller and thin out, but that never happened.  I knew I had to take it into my own hands and start to get in shape else I wouldn't live past 25.  Best decisions I have ever made, and I will never regret it.

It will be 3 years July 2nd, I've been down to 200 for almost 2 years now.  I've done many types of dieting and workout programs.  I've helped and coached people and they've had excellent results.  Due to my workload in college increasing at an exponential rate, my time for doing research on physical fitness have been lacking, but I hope coming to these forums will make my return a more memorable experience than previous sites I've used.

I do not know my current BF, I estimate between 15-20%, roughly 200-205 pounds, 5'9".  Starting this week I'm planning on doing a cut for the summer to get rid of my tire and the bottom abs to show.  Looking forward to meeting everyone, I've heard great things.  Well, that about raps it up.

J.Stein


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Jdabomb631* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Marat (May 9, 2010)

Haha awesome. 

Josh and I know each other personally -- I asked him to join the forum so he can get some additional help in getting sub-10%


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 9, 2010)

is this saneys


----------



## Marat (May 10, 2010)

no


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------

